# Leak Repair/maintainance



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

DIY-Network has a show called RV Roadtrips........I am sure some of you have seen it!
In the Pismo Beach episode they did roof repair/ maintainance and the" Miracle Tape"
they used looked pretty good along with the two part rubber paint.

I am going to try and add the link here for those interested.
It seemed like good advice/instruction and there has been so much discussion on the subject lately.

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/ab_trailers/...4788284,00.html

Sorry If it does not work as a ''clicky thing''

C-YA








Ed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

3ME said:


> DIY-Network has a show called RV Roadtrips........I am sure some of you have seen it!
> In the Pismo Beach episode they did roof repair/ maintainance and the" Miracle Tape"
> they used looked pretty good along with the two part rubber paint.
> 
> ...


The link works fine....

Good tips!!

Thanks Ed.

Steve


----------

